# الكتب والمخطوطات > أخبار الكتب >  طبعة دار الفضية لكتاب: درء تعارض العقل و النقل

## إسحاق ابن راهوية

السلام عليكم

الحمد لله رب العالمين رب السماوات و الأرض و ما بينهما و رب العرش العظيم، الذي يسر لي و لله الحمد إقتناء كتب نفيسة و نادرة الوجود خاصة في الجزائر مثل كتب شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية قدس الله روحه و نور ضريحه -آمين-، و كتاب فتح المغيث بشرح ألفية الحديث للحافظ السخاوي بتحقيق شيخنا د.عبد الكريم الخضير -حفظه الله و رعاه و نفعنا بعلمه- آمين.
و من هذه الكتب التي يسر الله لي إقتناءها كتاب (درء تعارض العقل و النقل) بتحقيق الشخ رشاد سالم جزاه الله كل خير على جهوده في تحقيق كتب شيخ الإسلام بتلك الطريقة الرائعة و الإحترافية المباركة و نشرها بين طلبة العلم.
لكن أريد أن أسأل الإخوة الذين لهم إطلاع على هذه الطبعة:
هل عليها بعض الملاحظات من طرف أهل العلم كالتصحيف و الأخطاء الإملائية أثناء إعادة صفها من طرف دار الفضيلة المعروفة بالإتقان في الطبع و النشر و الإخراج في تلك الحلة

----------


## إسحاق ابن راهوية

يا إخوة أين أنتم بارك الله فيكم و أحسن إليكم

----------


## محمدالخالدي

لعل الإخوة يفيدوك
أنا عندي طبعة جامعة الإمام الأصلية

----------


## حمدان السهلي

احرص على طبعة جامعة الإمام الأصلية
ودع مادونها 
وجميع طبعات دار الفضيله عليها ملاحظات كبيره

----------


## إسحاق ابن راهوية

بارك الله فيكم

لكن مكتوب على الطبعة التي أملكها: جامعة الإمام محمد بن سعود الاسلامية و أيضا حقوق الطبع محفوظة لها

لكن أسأل هل تكلم أهل العلم على الأخطاء الكتابية التي كانت في النسخة الأصلية الأولى. هل صححة مثلا في طبعة دار الفضيلة؟

----------


## تلميذ الدنيا

ياليت احد ينبهنا قبل الشراء

----------

